# a shot of self esteem



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ladies! I had an makeup and photo session a few days ago. I'm going to be 67 this month so I needed the image boost LOL

Photo removed thank you for the compliments!

What a fun day I had!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Good for you !


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Great!!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Opps.. I forgot you guys post more here then the ladies! (blushing profusely)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I just respond when I have something to say, doesn't matter which forum it's in.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's all good PB It's not like I don't know it's going to be seen by everyone  Guess I'm an attention wh....e LOL


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Its always good to flaunt it while you have it. All that and can sail and build one heck of a work bench. The 'appropriate age' menfolk must be lined up around the block.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

There's just something about a woman driving a pickup truck...


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Jeff_H said:


> Its always good to flaunt it while you have it. All that and can sail and build one heck of a work bench. The 'appropriate age' menfolk must be lined up around the block.


Forget "appropriate" age. She's gonna have all who are "legal" age.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

my friend is a makeup artist she knows all the Hollywood tricks I just wish she had used them on my boat I would have got a higher price!

And Ed! Did you forget my baby??


----------



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

Awesome! Great photo!


----------



## iamregina (Mar 14, 2016)

Love it, girl!


----------



## SailingJoanne (May 5, 2016)

Nice one


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

But why was the photo removed? I wanna see it?


----------



## whateverls11 (May 5, 2016)

I love those two  these are so awesome


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

midwesterner said:


> But why was the photo removed? I wanna see it?


That is why it was removed! Duh


----------

